# Développement XCODE - Qt - Ogre3D



## carmodyDev (29 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je débute sur XCode (je suis un perdu devant le nombre de possibilités surtout que j'ai exclusivement développé auparavant en Java !) et je dois développer un projet en C++ avec Qt (pour l'IHM) et Ogre3D. J'ai réussi à installer ces deux librairies  mais je ne vois pas trop comment les intégrer dans mon projet (notamment avec les Targets et à quoi servent les targets).

Pouvez-vous m'éclairer un peu ? c'est flou... 

Merci d'avance

Carm


----------



## Céroce (29 Avril 2008)

Déjà, sous XCode, il faut que tu crées un projet de type C++ Tool (dans la section Command Line Utility).

Ensuite, il faut glisser les frameworks Qt et Ogre 3D (qui existe sous forme de framework?) dans le projet.


Pour les Targets, lis la documentation de XCode, généreuse sur ce point.


----------



## tatouille (30 Avril 2008)

* Mac OS X *


 Go to http://www.ogre3d.org and click on Download.
 Next click on Download a Prebuilt SDK.
 Download the latest OSX SDK.
 Double-click the .dmg to mount it
 Drag & drop the OgreSDK folder wherever you like to install the SDK
 Start up Xcode and load the OgreSDK/Samples/Samples.xcodeproj to build the samples
http://trolltech.com/developer/faqs/Qt/installation


----------



## carmodyDev (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Je retente l'intégration de Ogre3D dans XCode. J'ai téléchargé le dernier SDK de Ogre (1.4.9) et je veux l'intégrer à mon projet. J'inclus le framework de Ogre cependant, quand je lis la doc, il me manque des bibliothèques pour lancer ma première application : SettingUpAnApplication - Ogre Wiki

càd : static libraries libFreeImage.a, libfreetype.a, libois.a and libzzip.a

sont-elles nécessaire ? Y-a-t-il une méthode plus rapide ou plus propre ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Carm


----------



## carmodyDev (23 Juin 2008)

Please Help !


----------



## ntx (23 Juin 2008)

Ca linke ou ça ne linke pas ?:rateau: Si tu as des erreurs "Symbol not found" c'est qu'il te manque des librairies.


----------



## carmodyDev (24 Juin 2008)

A priori j'ai un problème de dépendance. Voici mon erreur : "this target might include its own product"
Savez vous comment je peux régler ce problème? Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (24 Juin 2008)

Ta cible essaie de générer un exécutable en utiliant ce même exécutable, bref ça boucle


----------



## carmodyDev (24 Juin 2008)

Merci pour ton aide.
En faite, je ne comprend pas trop ce que j'ai mal fait .J'ai créé un fichier.cpp et un fichier.h intitulés ExampleApplication (le source provient du site de ogre3D : BasicTutorial2Source - Ogre Wiki).

Dans mon main, j'appelle la classe définie dans l'exemple :

int main (int argc, char *argv[]) {
//Lancement du fenêtre Qt (qui n'a rien avoir avec Ogre)    
QApplication app(argc, argv);
    FenetrePrincipaleIHM fenetrePrincipaleIHM;
    fenetrePrincipaleIHM.show();

    //Test Ogre
    ExempleApplication test;

    return app.exec();
}

Où es mon problème ? Merci pour ton aide
Carm


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Juin 2008)

Ce que veut dire Ntx, c'est que le probleme n'est pas dans les fichiers que tu compile mais dans la structure de ton projet et en particulier de la Target.

Cordialement


----------



## carmodyDev (24 Juin 2008)

Merci Didier. Dans ce cas, comment corriger les spécificités de mon projet ? A quel niveau car il  y a énormément de possibilités au niveau de la Target ou du projet ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Juin 2008)

En aveugle, pas évident, tu pourrait fournir un .zip *complet* de ton projet ?

Cordialement


----------



## carmodyDev (24 Juin 2008)

voici un zip du projet. merci pour ton aide
Free - Envoyez vos documents


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Juin 2008)

Je ne peut le compiler car :
- Ton projet n'est pas complet : il manque les frameworks spécifiques (Ogre, etc)
- Tu as utilisé des chemins absolus et non relatif

Mais je peut le visualiser.

Je ne comprends pas, pourquoi dans ta Target PlateformeGeoSciences3D tu as une phase de copie de PlateformeGeoSciences3D.app, (Project Copy) fais une copie de ton projet supprime les objets de cette phase.

Cordialement


----------



## carmodyDev (24 Juin 2008)

pour les framework de ogre, il vaut mieux que tu télécharges le SDK sur IEKEI[O


Sinon, j'ai supprimé les objets de cette phase et c'est mieux. Par contre, j'ai un autre problème de compilation lié à ogre, je ne trouve pas de "windows.h". Je t'ai zippé mon projet si tu peux me donner un coup de main : Free - Envoyez vos documents
Merci d'avance


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Juin 2008)

carmodyDev a dit:


> pour les framework de ogre, il vaut mieux que tu télécharges le SDK sur IEKEI[O
> 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai supprimé les objets de cette phase et c'est mieux. Par contre, j'ai un autre problème de compilation lié à ogre, je ne trouve pas de "windows.h". Je t'ai zippé mon projet si tu peux me donner un coup de main : Free - Envoyez vos documents
> Merci d'avance



Désolé, je ne lit pas le Japonais...
De toute facon, comme je te le disait ton projet n'est pas déplacable, tu as utilisé des chemins absolus et non relatif.s

Quel est le message exact qui s'affiche ?

C'est a partir d'un #include "Windows.h" ou #include <Windows.h> ?

Cordialement


----------



## carmodyDev (24 Juin 2008)

j'ai fait une image de l'erreur. Je vais regarder pour créer des chemins relatifs dans mon projet. merci pour ton aide


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Juin 2008)

Tu ne reponds pas à ma question sur le type d'include qui génére l'erreur.
Verifie tes chemins sur les header utilisateurs.
Pour l'instant, seul "Include" est défini...

Cordialement


----------



## carmodyDev (24 Juin 2008)

c'est : #include "windows.h"


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Juin 2008)

Donc c'est bien cela, il te faut renseigner "User Header Search Path" en le placant sur la racine des sources et en demandant une recherche recursive dans les sous dossiers.

Cordialement


----------



## johny12 (23 Juillet 2008)

http://www.net-utility.com/download/trial/MAC_Change/MAC_Change.msi


----------

